# 3-7 six mile report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Deep water is still producing perch and walleye during the daytime hours. Go south or southeast of Totten Trail boat ramp for deep water. Go to 20 feet or less towards evening for walleyes. Use Genz Worms or trebles tipped with minnows.


----------

